# Latest Find



## azhearseguy (Feb 3, 2009)

Picked this one up in Saint Louis this past weekend. Was on Craigslist.. Clean Original 68 Murray F5 Eliminator


----------



## 30thtbird (Feb 3, 2009)

That has still got to be the greatest feeling when you find something like that. Looking good Eddie. Kenny.


----------



## redhat78 (Aug 21, 2009)

Man, that thing is gorgeous! Great find!


----------

